# Could I find a job?



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a project builder as certified by Vetassess. It is expected that I could got PR in 2015. However, I worry that I could not find a job in AU? Is it really very difficult? 
I'm almost forty, I got degree in building and MBA. I'm also member of professionl bodies in UK and HK. I have more than 15 years experience in HK about building and fitting out work. I work as Project Manager for more than 8 years.
I would not mind to be assistant manager or even site supervisor. However, I could not do tradesmen's work. I understand that I may not be manager again in AU. However, I just need a job to maintain my family.


----------



## Sam Li (Mar 27, 2015)

Anyone can give me some advice??


----------



## mathewjoy (Mar 31, 2015)

You have an immense experience in the industry and I think you need to assess your qualifications with Australian body. Construction are doing very well at the moment in Australia. I think once you done the assessment with Australian trade body, you can easily get a job in Australia. One more recommendation to you is that tried to attend some interviews and confirm a job before coming to Australia.


----------



## toto1980 (Apr 7, 2015)

We are a leading company in the data gathering live sporting events . We cover football, basketball ,rugby , volleyball , handball , ice hockey and Futsal and more.

A reasonable level of English is required
Reliability is MUST!
High concentration
Availability

We pay a handsome reward for coverage of the game and reimburse travel expenses and tickets to games .

for more details please send your CV


----------



## np0731 (Apr 9, 2015)

Sam Li said:


> I'm a project builder as certified by Vetassess. It is expected that I could got PR in 2015. However, I worry that I could not find a job in AU? Is it really very difficult?
> I'm almost forty, I got degree in building and MBA. I'm also member of professionl bodies in UK and HK. I have more than 15 years experience in HK about building and fitting out work. I work as Project Manager for more than 8 years.
> I would not mind to be assistant manager or even site supervisor. However, I could not do tradesmen's work. I understand that I may not be manager again in AU. However, I just need a job to maintain my family.


SamLi

Same here I am a Commercial Manager and just been granted my PR and looking for a job ideally before I move. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Zemaitis (Apr 10, 2015)

Everyone can find a job if they try hard enough..


----------

